# Being evicted on short notice.



## pal23 (Oct 1, 2012)

I live in Toronto with my dad in his apartment for a few years now. We got in argument recently and he wants me out, only giving me an arbitrary 13 days notice.

I’ve been making arrangements but it’s still too short notice. Do I have any rights here?

My name is on the lease. We have no lease agreement or anything, he just put me on a long time ago for whatever reason. I do pay for groceries, laundry bills, and do a lot of house work.

So, must I leave whenever he says so, no matter how short notice?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say if you are on the lease and you don't have another written agreement between you and your Dad, then you don't ever have to leave.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

How happy are you going to be, living with your old man who's pissed at you and wants you gone?

Not very, I suspect.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> How happy are you going to be, living with your old man who's pissed at you and wants you gone?
> 
> Not very, I suspect.


Good point. I think he just wants more time to find a place which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Murder him in his sleep. Inherit the house.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It's a problem, the question I would ask you is if you are both on the lease... how are you on the lease? Are you on there as an occupant or as a full share lessee? 

If you are on there as a lessee, you are both jointly and severally liable for the rent. Which means that if your old man decides to not pay rent, you are on the hook as well. You cannot call and get your name "off" the lease either. Your Dad would need to sign a brand new lease.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

pal23 said:


> I do pay for groceries, laundry bills, and do a lot of house work.
> 
> So, must I leave whenever he says so, no matter how short notice?


I would offer to pay the rent for a month or until you can find a suitable place. You might find that he would be happy if you just paid your share of the rent (and other expenses).


----------



## pal23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Berubeland said:


> It's a problem, the question I would ask you is if you are both on the lease... how are you on the lease? Are you on there as an occupant or as a full share lessee?


I am an additional occupant on the lease, not a tenant.



crazyjackcsa said:


> Murder him in his sleep. Inherit the house.


It's funny how a death can seemingly solve any problem, anyhow, this is not an option I am considering.



kcowan said:


> I would offer to pay the rent for a month or until you can find a suitable place. You might find that he would be happy if you just paid your share of the rent (and other expenses).


Thank you, I didn't even think about reasoning with the him like this.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems to me your issues relate to your relationship with your father, rather than landlord/tenant law. These can be very complicated and difficult. Communication is often a big part of the solution but often not as easy as it sounds. Good luck.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

pal23 said:


> Thank you, I didn't even think about reasoning with the him like this.


My Dad would rant about my bachelor brother who lived with him. In the latter years, he needed him.


----------

